# Bolt Tips and Tricks



## georgeorwell86 (Sep 15, 2015)

I just came across these at work today....has anyone tried them? #2 is interesting...as I thought you had to press "play" and then "select" to activate quick mode.

BOLT Tips & Tricks

Tip #1

SkipMode: Sorry, you'll now have to get your commercial fix on the Internet. Or if you want to jump past the dull stuff, press the 'D' button to skip an entire commercial break on SkipMode-enabled recordings.

Tip #1.25

SkipMode: With such a cool feature, one SKIP button just isnt enough. Press the 'channel up' button to skip past commercial breaks, and channel down to skip back to the beginning of the previous segment.

Tip #2

QuickMode: During playback of a recorded show, press the play button twice to trigger QuickMode and watch shows 30% faster with pitch-corrected audio. Perfect for news, sports and anything else you want to zip through. Repeat the above steps to toggle back to regular speed.


----------



## georgeorwell86 (Sep 15, 2015)

Here is the entire list:

Tips & Tricks

Congratulations on your new TiVo DVR. Here&#8217;s a helpful list of TiVo Tips & Tricks that will help you make the most of your TiVo experience.
BOLT Tips & Tricks

Tip #1

SkipMode: Sorry, you'll now have to get your commercial fix on the Internet. Or if you want to jump past the dull stuff, press the 'D' button to skip an entire commercial break on SkipMode-enabled recordings.

Tip #1.25

SkipMode: With such a cool feature, one SKIP button just isn&#8217;t enough. Press the 'channel up' button to skip past commercial breaks, and channel down to skip back to the beginning of the previous segment.

Tip #2

QuickMode: During playback of a recorded show, press the &#8220;play&#8221; button twice to trigger QuickMode and watch shows 30% faster with pitch-corrected audio. Perfect for news, sports and anything else you want to zip through. Repeat the above steps to toggle back to regular speed.

Tip #3

4K Ultra High Definition: The Netflix, Amazon and YouTube apps just got an upgrade. Using the supplied 4K-ready HDMI cable and a 4K TV, access a library of ever-increasing 4K UHD titles for your visual delight. Now enjoy Steve Buschemi, Ray Liotta or Gary Busey in clear, crisp 4k UHD. Geesh, maybe this was a bad idea.

Tip #4

Resolution: When you're watching live TV on an SD resolution channel, press the 'D' button and you&#8217;ll automatically be transferred to the HD version of that channel if it exists. Or, press it on an HD channel if you prefer vintage SD&#8230;.but why would you?

Tip#5

Bluetooth: TiVo BOLT has some hidden tricks up its sleeve. We built-in the latest Bluetooth low-energy (BLE) antenna for future innovation, so stay tuned.

Tip #6

MoCA: Previously, only our Roamio Plus and Pro DVRs included a built in MoCA bridge. We&#8217;ve changed that. Now all TiVo boxes come standard with a MoCA bridge for seamless Tru Multi Room networking in the home. Add a few TiVo Minis for a whole-home experience that can&#8217;t be beat.

Tip #7

OneBox: Don&#8217;t stack any devices on top of your TiVo BOLT. Doing so won&#8217;t flatten out the sexy curve. Besides, you now own a Unified Entertainment System, so put your old DVR, Roku, Chromecast and Sling Box on eBay. BOLT does the job of all those obsolete devices and more. All with just one remote.

Tip #8

Casting: Add your TiVo BOLT as a device on your mobile Netflix and YouTube app. Cast shows found on either app from your mobile device straight to your TiVo BOLT or TiVo Minis to watch on the big screen, no Chromecast required.

Tip #9

Remote Finder: Lost your remote? Just press the &#8220;remote finder&#8221; button on the back of your TiVo BOLT and your remote will play a tune until you find it. No judgment for multiple uses.

Tip #10

RF Remote: The BOLT is so sexy you shouldn't dare hide it. But if you wanted to, you could tuck it away from prying eyes and still control your entertainment using our RF remote. Now you no longer need line of sight to command your BOLT.

Tip #11

OnePass: Sick of tracking down that streaming movie again and again on Netflix or Amazon Prime? Simply create a &#8220;Streaming Movie&#8221; OnePass and all your favorites will be added to your personal Streaming Movie folder. Take that, Redbox!

Tip #12

Mobile: All the TVs in your house being used? Not a problem. Just grab your tablet or mobile device, launch the TiVo app and relax anywhere around the house. You'll be watching primetime in no time. The best part, now nobody can steal the remote from you during a commercial break.

Tip #13 (TBD) might be there by launch

Mobile App control: Using the mobile app, search for a show and link to streaming content online. No more bouncing between streaming apps on your tablet to see what's on. Your TiVo app is now the center of your mobile universe.

Tip #14

If you&#8217;re fast-forwarding or rewinding, TiVo BOLT knows your reaction time between seeing your show come back on and pressing the play button. BOLT adjusts for you, so there&#8217;s no more jumping back and forth multiple times to find the right spot.


----------



## thefisch (Jul 25, 2015)

Tip # 4 is interesting. While it would seem they can identify which channels are HD, perhaps they are just using show metadata and looking to see if another channel has the same show but with the HD flag.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Tip 14 sounds interesting. That it will actually adjust the skip back amount based on the reaction time of the person using the remote


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

They must be using the SkipMode bookmarks to calculate that. Interesting alternative use for the data.


----------



## gigaguy (Aug 30, 2013)

The Sony DHgs had adjustable overshoot settings plus many more.
I think the Quickmode could have been implemented better. To have to hit 2 separate buttons seems clunky. Should have just used play + play or something easy like that.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

gigaguy said:


> The Sony DHgs had adjustable overshoot settings plus many more.
> I think the Quickmode could have been implemented better. To have to hit 2 separate buttons seems clunky. Should have just used play + play or something easy like that.


Then it would be too easy to accidentally activate. I really like quick mode but I only use it for certain programs. The vast majority I won't use quick mode.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

georgeorwell86 said:


> Here is the entire list:
> 
> Tips & Tricks
> 
> ...


Is there a link for this list?
NVMD - Here is the link: https://www.tivo.com/quick-links/find-shows/tips-and-tricks

#2 & #4 do not work for me.


----------



## sangs (Jan 1, 2003)

#4 doesn't work on either of my Bolts.


----------



## cyberhobbs (Apr 29, 2002)

I thought Tip #12/streaming to mobile wasn't supported yet on Bolt?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

cyberhobbs said:


> I thought Tip #12/streaming to mobile wasn't supported yet on Bolt?


Works inside the home, but not outside the home yet.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

What does #13 mean?

It kinda sounds like existing functionality in the mobile app where it will recognize you have, for example, the Fox Now App installed and will display a "Watch In Fox Now" link on an old Simpsons episode for you. (At least I think it does that; haven't ever really bothered with it.)


----------



## FitzAusTex (May 7, 2014)

aaronwt said:


> Tip 14 sounds interesting. That it will actually adjust the skip back amount based on the reaction time of the person using the remote


I think #14 is talking about regular old ff and rewind, and how all tivos correct for overshooting when we ff or rw.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

FitzAusTex said:


> I think #14 is talking about regular old ff and rewind, and how all tivos correct for overshooting when we ff or rw.


I don't see how



georgeorwell86 said:


> ....
> Tip #14
> 
> If you're fast-forwarding or rewinding, TiVo BOLT knows your reaction time between seeing your show come back on and pressing the play button. BOLT adjusts for you, so there's no more jumping back and forth multiple times to find the right spot..


when it says that it adjusts for you. The old way never adjusted. If you were always off, it was always going to be off.
What Dan203 said makes sense although I have not specifically tested it. I will need to pay more attention the next time I'm FF or REW.



Dan203 said:


> They must be using the SkipMode bookmarks to calculate that. Interesting alternative use for the data.


Although if it's a show that has the Skip point data I wouldn't be FF or REW, I'll be using the skip feature.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

aaronwt said:


> Although if it's a show that has the Skip point data I wouldn't be FF or REW, I'll be using the skip feature.


What would be cool is if 30 second scan always stopped at the SkipMode points so you could never overshoot but still see the commercials flash by in case you want to see them.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

^That would be rather cool if it did that.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Yes it would.


----------



## humbb (Jan 27, 2014)

Dan203 said:


> What would be cool is if 30 second scan always stopped at the SkipMode points so you could never overshoot but still see the commercials flash by in case you want to see them.


I wouldn't want that unless it was a user configurable option ... sometimes I use 30-sec scan within the program (e.g. to skip between football plays).

What would make sense is to have the "D" button do as you ask (since it is intuitively just below the skip button) and have channel up/down continue to do the instant direct to skip tag.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

gigaguy said:


> The Sony DHgs had adjustable overshoot settings plus many more.
> I think the Quickmode could have been implemented better. To have to hit 2 separate buttons seems clunky. Should have just used play + play or something easy like that.


I'm confused.. doesn't that work? This is one of the 'hints' quoted above:
QuickMode: During playback of a recorded show, press the play button twice to trigger QuickMode


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

So is #2 working for everybody but me?
Play-Play does not enable QuickMode
Play-Select does.

Tip #2
QuickMode: During playback of a recorded show, press the play button twice to trigger QuickMode and watch shows 30% faster with pitch-corrected audio. Perfect for news, sports and anything else you want to zip through. Repeat the above steps to toggle back to regular speed.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

CoxInPHX said:


> So is #2 working for everybody but me?
> Play-Play does not enable QuickMode
> Play-Select does.
> 
> ...


Play-Play does not work for me. I need to hit Play-Select like you. But that is also how it says to enable it on screen anyway.


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

Dan203 said:


> What would be cool is if 30 second scan always stopped at the SkipMode points so you could never overshoot but still see the commercials flash by in case you want to see them.





humbb said:


> I wouldn't want that unless it was a user configurable option ... sometimes I use 30-sec scan within the program (e.g. to skip between football plays).
> 
> What would make sense is to have the "D" button do as you ask (since it is intuitively just below the skip button) and have channel up/down continue to do the instant direct to skip tag.


I think Dan is suggesting that the 30-sec skip/scan should work just as it does now _except_ that if it happens to cross a SkipMode point it would stop short at that point, clearing any stacked skip/scan button presses presumably. Skipping between your football plays would still work the same unless you were skipping across the end of a commercial break, at which point it would usually be reasonable to stop and see what's happening. I suppose it would be nicer to make such behavior a user option.


----------



## rsday75 (Oct 8, 2015)

Tried the play + play to get quick mode. Doesn't work for me either.


----------



## georgeorwell86 (Sep 15, 2015)

I see the link is no longer working....perhaps this was some sort of list developed pre launch that was never edited....since some of these obviously don't work.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

rsday75 said:


> Tried the play + play to get quick mode. Doesn't work for me either.


It's play + select, not play + play


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> It's play + select, not play + play


The TiVo tip list had said you could also hit play + play. Which apparently was incorrect.


----------



## hCorte (Jun 25, 2009)

I don't know if the TIVO ad watchers note only the end of the ads or both the starts and ends. If they noted both starts and ends, TIVO could skip ads with complete automation, no tapping the D key need. I wonder if the TIVO fols considered this.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

hCorte said:


> I don't know if the TIVO ad watchers note only the end of the ads or both the starts and ends. If they noted both starts and ends, TIVO could skip ads with complete automation, no tapping the D key need. I wonder if the TIVO fols considered this.


I thought this wasn't done automatically to specifically avoid legal issues? Since it's the viewer that is deciding to skip each commercial break.


----------



## hCorte (Jun 25, 2009)

aaronwt said:


> I thought this wasn't done automatically to specifically avoid legal issues? Since it's the viewer that is deciding to skip each commercial break.


That's what I was thinking since it seems so easy to do given what the BOLT is able to do now. But I've never seen an official confirmation of that. There have been devices in the past that eliminated ads automaticly, albeit not with 100% effectiveness. I don't recall any legal repercussions with those.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

hCorte said:


> I don't know if the TIVO ad watchers note only the end of the ads or both the starts and ends.


They note the starts, because there's a tone, and the message about pressing D to skip appears.


----------



## hCorte (Jun 25, 2009)

wmcbrine said:


> They note the starts, because there's a tone, and the message about pressing D to skip appears.


I thought that I read that someplace. That's what makes me wonder why it isn't completely automatic, since the BOLT has the data to make it so.


----------

